# Houston, TX Reliable Rollplayers Wanted...



## Oliver (May 17, 2004)

We're a group of experienced, adult gamers, who take our game very seriously. We're looking forward to adding up to 3 more reliable, enthusiastic ROLLplayers to our gaming group. We'll be playing in Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed game setting every Sunday at 5:00pm (unless circumstance conspire otherwise).

The DM, simply put, is fantastic. He's been doing it for at least 20 years now and is a very good friend of mine.

If your interested please respond back with some personal info or any questions about our group...

Hope to hear from you soon,
Oliver


----------



## trollwad (May 26, 2004)

"We're a group of experienced, adult gamers, who take our game very seriously. We're looking forward to adding up to 3 more reliable, enthusiastic ROLLplayers to our gaming group."

I'm just about to turn 36 (eeks!).  Ive been playing off and on since those little brown books (sadly, more off than on in recent years).  Im very enthusiastic about roleplaying and my ideal game has a blend of roleplaying, combat, intrigue, and a little humor.  The only thing that I really detest in d&d is rules lawyering (i.e. interminable rules debates).  

"We'll be playing in Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed game setting every Sunday at 5:00pm (unless circumstance conspire otherwise)."

I LOVE the idea of a regular game time -- I can plan my family life around such easier than a 'floating' game time.  Ive never played Monte's variant d&d setting, though I look at his website occasionally (mostly for Return to Temple of Elemental Evil, which by the way I recommend, although the dm needs to cut down on the volume of material a bit).  Id be willing to give that a shot.  I no longer have the stamina of youth, but Im probably good for 4 hrs at a pop / six hours if things are really cranking.

"The DM, simply put, is fantastic. He's been doing it for at least 20 years now and is a very good friend of mine."

Veteran dms with good backstory and improv ability really spice up the game.

Email me at txwad@aol.com with "d&d" in the title box if you want to continue this discussion.


----------



## ARandomGod (Jun 2, 2004)

Oliver said:
			
		

> We're a group of experienced, adult gamers, who take our game very seriously. We're looking forward to adding up to 3 more reliable, enthusiastic ROLLplayers to our gaming group. We'll be playing in Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed game setting every Sunday at 5:00pm (unless circumstance conspire otherwise).
> 
> The DM, simply put, is fantastic. He's been doing it for at least 20 years now and is a very good friend of mine.
> 
> ...




Still looking? Or, perhaps, are you still accepting applications?
Five sunday until what time. Important because I work on monday, you know.
What area of houston are you playing in? Currently I'm in two campaigns, one at my house and one 40 miles away, and they're both "in houston". ALthough technically only the one at my house is in the city proper...


----------



## trollwad (Jun 4, 2004)

ARandomGod said:
			
		

> Still looking? Or, perhaps, are you still accepting applications?
> Five sunday until what time. Important because I work on monday, you know.
> What area of houston are you playing in? Currently I'm in two campaigns, one at my house and one 40 miles away, and they're both "in houston". ALthough technically only the one at my house is in the city proper...




are YOU still looking?  what are the two campaigns that you play in?  i havent seen too much in houston.


----------



## ARandomGod (Jun 7, 2004)

trollwad said:
			
		

> are YOU still looking?  what are the two campaigns that you play in?  i havent seen too much in houston.




One's in the Tomball/spring area, and the one at my house is near clear lake.
I can't say anything for the Tomball one, I don't think they're open. But sure, we'd take applications for ours! Or to say, you could come and play. It's actually closer to beltway 8 and 45 on the south side of town (Keymap 616C). Actually, there are two campaigns at my place, but one's going to end soon, and we're not sure what we're going to replace it with. Currently we meet twice a month, every other saturday, starting at around 11AM... with the theory that we'll end around 6 or 7, in time to go out sat night. But sometimes we play over, or hang out there after the game, depending on what everyone's got planned. 
As I said, one of the two is ending soon, and we're not certain what will evolve to take it's place. There is talk of taking up an old TORG campaign we've set down. There's also some talk of a thurdsay evening game day starting up. 

What area of town are you in, and would either of those times be any good for you?


----------



## trollwad (Jun 7, 2004)

ARandomGod said:
			
		

> One's in the Tomball/spring area, and the one at my house is near clear lake.
> I can't say anything for the Tomball one, I don't think they're open. But sure, we'd take applications for ours! Or to say, you could come and play. It's actually closer to beltway 8 and 45 on the south side of town (Keymap 616C). Actually, there are two campaigns at my place, but one's going to end soon, and we're not sure what we're going to replace it with. Currently we meet twice a month, every other saturday, starting at around 11AM... with the theory that we'll end around 6 or 7, in time to go out sat night. But sometimes we play over, or hang out there after the game, depending on what everyone's got planned.
> As I said, one of the two is ending soon, and we're not certain what will evolve to take it's place. There is talk of taking up an old TORG campaign we've set down. There's also some talk of a thurdsay evening game day starting up.
> 
> What area of town are you in, and would either of those times be any good for you?





I live about five minutes from downtown.  Sadly, I am extremely unacquainted with houston's suburbs.  However, I would be willing to trek outside of town a bit for a good game.  Any idea how long it would take from downtown to either of the two places you mention?

I have no real preference between the games you mention since I havent played with ya'll yet.      Personally, Im pretty flexible.  Have played a ton of old 1e, 2e, and fair amount of 3.5.  Also am very intrigued by Troll Lords' upcoming castles and crusades campaign.  Email me at txwad@aol.com with d&d in the header and we can talk about some details of a tryout.


----------



## liquid (Jun 15, 2004)

I live in Pasadena and Would like to know more about the group at you house near I-45.


----------



## ARandomGod (Jun 15, 2004)

liquid said:
			
		

> I live in Pasadena and Would like to know more about the group at you house near I-45.




Umm... er.... OK. Threadjacking it is then. Sort of.

E-mail me at ARandomGod@yahoo.com


----------



## ARandomGod (Jun 30, 2004)

liquid said:
			
		

> I live in Pasadena and Would like to know more about the group at you house near I-45.




Hey,
if you ever responded to this I didn't get it. 
Try again. ^_^


----------



## TwilightWhisper (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh, sorry.

*BTW I changed my handle*

I am gaming with a group now that is heavily into 3.5.  I have been wanting to absorb as much of the rules as possible, and if that means cheating on my current group, that's ok with me.  At current I don't have a particular character ready, but that can change in about fifteen minutes.  The comment I made was to let me know if you still need more players for the campaign near I-45.  I live in Pasadena and am regularly in Clear Lake.  It would be awesome to have a second group to play with.  I have played 2e, 3e and now 3.5.  My group is trying to make the switch to Shadowrun and I have never liked that game.  I have been running Dead Gods by Monte Cook now for about two months and am tired of not finding time to finish it.

Are you still accepting app. right now?


----------



## ARandomGod (Jul 26, 2004)

TwilightWhisper said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry.
> 
> *BTW I changed my handle*
> 
> ...




Sure...
The games in slight haitus at the moment, as in we're not playing regularly. But we are nearby and we do occasionally play. Shoot me an e-mail and I'll contact you sometime.


----------



## TwilightWhisper (Jul 27, 2004)

The email feature has been disabled.  Try emailing me at liquidsix@hotmail.com


----------



## gruntle (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi! I'd like to join a Houston area campaign as well, if one is available. I am 35 years old and have been playing D&D since the brown-book days. Have recently gotten into 3.5ed (most of my experience is in 1ed and 2ed). Are you taking applications still (either original poster or the semi-threadjackers ?


----------



## Dragon Mage (Aug 6, 2004)

I live in north Houston off FM1960.  I am always looking to meet new adult gamers.  If you are in this area send me an email.

msettlage@pdq.net


----------

